# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  ΤΟ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΓΙΓΝΕΣΘΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ

## Asterias

Σε αυτό το θέμα θα μπορούμε να συζητάμε θέματα που σχετίζονται με τον Οικονομικό και Επιχειρηματικό κλάδο της Ναυτιλίας.

Ένα αρκετά ενδιαφέρον κομμάτι της Ναυτιλίας το οποίο ιστορικά έχει αναδείξει πολλούς επιχειρηματίες και οικονομολόγους.

Θεωρώ πως στις μέρες μας θα έχουμε αρκετό ενδιαφέρον για τέτοια ζητήματα. Κάποια από αυτά είναι η θέσπιση φορολογικών ρυθμίσεων στην Μεγάλη Βρετανία κάθως και οι κουβέντες του κλάδου για την εισαγωγή Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων στο ΧΑΑ.

----------


## Asterias

Ο Πρόεδρος του ΧΑΑ Σπύρος Καπράλος, σε συνέντευξή του στα Ναυτικά Χρονικά με κεντρικό τίτλο, Το Χρηματηστήριο Αθηνών μπορεί να στηρίξει οποιαδήποτε ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία, απαντάει σε σοβαρά ερωτήματα.

Ένα σημείο το οποίο αναφέρεται και το θεωρώ σημαντικό, αν και είναι γνωστό σε όλους είναι πως αρκετές ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες είναι εισηγμένες στο Χρημ. του Λονδίνου και έδω έχουμε κάποιον έξυπνο παραλληλισμό από πλευράς ΧΑΑ ο οποίος συμβαδίζει με την θέσπιση φορολογίας εισοδήματος στη Μ.Βρετανία. Τι εννοώ? Το ΧΑΑ ανοίγεται πλήρως στις Ναυτιλιακές Επιχειρήσεις, το Λονδίνο φορολογεί, εαν κάποιοι παραδοσιακοί Λονδρέζοι Έλληνες Εφοπλιστές μεταφερθούν στην Ελλάδα τότε πιθανόν να έχουμε κάποιες εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσες εξελίξεις στον Οικονομικό και Επενδυτικό κλάδο της χώρας μας.

Από ότι διάβασα σε άλλο thread http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=739&page=12 το Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου στις 9-10 Μαϊου διοργανώνει μια σπουδαία διημερίδα με θέμα Ναυτιλία και Χρηματηστήριο, από την οποία θα βγούν αρκετά καλά και ουσιώδη συμπεράσματα τα οποία εαν κάποιο μέλος μας συμμετάσχει θα ήταν εξαιρετικό να ακούγαμε κάποια από τα πράγματα που ειπώθηκαν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν και δεν είναιο εύκολο να φορολογηθούν τα κέρδη της ναυτιλίας μια και η ναυτιλία είναι το παράδειγμα της παγκοσμιοποιημένης οικονομίας. Οι παραγωγικές μονάδες (πλοία) σε κάποιο φορολογικό παράδεισο (σημάια ευκαιρείας), αντλούνται κεφάλαια από διεθνέις αγορές (χρματιστήρια, ναυλαγορά) όπου φορολογούνται στην πηγή και όχι τα κέρδη. Μου φάινεται σαν προσπάθεια μεταφοράς της αυξημένης ρευστότητας στη ναυτιλία (λόγω της άυξησης των ναύλων) στην Ελλάδα. Αλλά ας πει κάποιος πιο ειδικός από μένα τη γνώμη του.

----------


## panthiras1

Αντιγράφω από την εφημερίδα: "σήμερα στην Αθήνα" 16-5-08

Αλλαγές στον ακτοπλοϊκό σχεδιασμό του καλοκαιριού μελετούν οι πλοιοκτήτες, επικαλούμενοι το υψηλό κόστος των καυσίμων, καθώς όπως διευκρινίζουν το κόστος αντιστοιχεί σε ποσοστό μεγαλύτερο του 50&#37; του συνολικού λειτουργικού κόστους.
Έτσι, το 100% του στόλου και των δρομολογίων θα είναι διαθέσιμο για διάστημα μικρότερο του διμήνου, πιθανότατα μετά τις 10 Ιουλίου, ενώ θα κοπούν ή θα περιοριστούν τα διπλά δρομολόγια των ταχύπλοων. Και από την δευτέρα αυξάνονται πάλι τα ναύλα έως και 20%.
Οι εφοπλιστές της ακτοπλοϊας ζήτησαν, μεταξύ άλλων, από τον κ. Βουλγαράκη να επανεξετάσει (σ.σ. καταργήσει) άμεσα τις κρατήσεις υπέρ τρίτων, οι οποίες, όπως λένε, είναι μη ανταποδοτικές και αγγίζουν το 25% της συνολικής αξίας των ναύλων.
Οι ακτοπλόοι απέδωσαν την ανάγκη και για νέες αυξήσεις στις ιδιαίτερα αυξημένες τιμές του πετρελαίου κίνησης των πλοίων.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πόσο θα επηρεάσει η οικονομική κρίση τη ναυτιλία;
Όλοι λίγο πολύ έυμε ακούσει για την οικονομική κρίση που είναι σε εξέλιξη. Η ιστορία είναι ότι δεν οφείλεται στην "πραγματική οικονομία" δηλαδή την οικονομία των καφαλάιων που διακινούνται για την παραγωγή, μεταφορά και ανταλλαγή αγαθών και υπηρεσιών, αλλά σε κρίση του χρηματοπιστωτικού συστήματος. Πρακτικά κυκλοφορούσε πολύς "αέρας".

Λόγω της κτα΄ρευσης αυτής του χρηματοπιστοτικού συστήματος, έπεσε κατακόρυφα η κατανάλωση, οπότε έπεσε και η απορρόφηση των προϊόντων της βιομηχανίας, έτσι ακούμε ότι οι μεγαλύτερες αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες έιναι στα πρόθυρα του κλεισίματος.

Η κ΄ριση στη βιομχανία επηρεάζει και τη ναυτιλία αφού περιορίζονται οι μεταφορές πρώτων υλών (ξηρό φορτίο) και έτοιμων βιομηχανικών προιόντων (κυρίως σε conteiner). Έστι τα νάυλα έπεσαν κατακόρυφα κάπου διάβαζα για διαφορά στο νάυλο από 230.000 $ τη μέρα το καλοκάιρι σε 4.500 $ τη μέρα τον Οκτώβρη. Προς το παρόν δείχνει να σταθεροπιήται.

Ο μόνος κλάδος των θαλάσσιων μεταφορών που δεν έχει επηραστεί σημαντικά είναι η μεταφορά πετρελάιου.

Επίσης λόγω της απορθυμίας των τραπεζών (αφου δεν έχουν ρευστό) να χρηματοδοτίσουν με δανεισμό τις νέες ναυπηγήσεις υπάρχει και σημαντική κάμψη στην ναυπηγηκή βιομηχανία.

Πως βλέπεται την έξοδο από την κρίση;

----------


## mastropanagos

> Πόσο θα επηρεάσει η οικονομική κρίση τη ναυτιλία;
> Όλοι λίγο πολύ έυμε ακούσει για την οικονομική κρίση που είναι σε εξέλιξη. Η ιστορία είναι ότι δεν οφείλεται στην "πραγματική οικονομία" δηλαδή την οικονομία των καφαλάιων που διακινούνται για την παραγωγή, μεταφορά και ανταλλαγή αγαθών και υπηρεσιών, αλλά σε κρίση του χρηματοπιστωτικού συστήματος. Πρακτικά κυκλοφορούσε πολύς "αέρας".
> 
> Λόγω της κτα΄ρευσης αυτής του χρηματοπιστοτικού συστήματος, έπεσε κατακόρυφα η κατανάλωση, οπότε έπεσε και η απορρόφηση των προϊόντων της βιομηχανίας, έτσι ακούμε ότι οι μεγαλύτερες αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες έιναι στα πρόθυρα του κλεισίματος.
> 
> Η κ΄ριση στη βιομχανία επηρεάζει και τη ναυτιλία αφού περιορίζονται οι μεταφορές πρώτων υλών (ξηρό φορτίο) και έτοιμων βιομηχανικών προιόντων (κυρίως σε conteiner). Έστι τα νάυλα έπεσαν κατακόρυφα κάπου διάβαζα για διαφορά στο νάυλο από 230.000 $ τη μέρα το καλοκάιρι σε 4.500 $ τη μέρα τον Οκτώβρη. Προς το παρόν δείχνει να σταθεροπιήται.
> 
> Ο μόνος κλάδος των θαλάσσιων μεταφορών που δεν έχει επηραστεί σημαντικά είναι η μεταφορά πετρελάιου.
> 
> ...


Εμενα σε αυτη τη κριση κατι δεν μου κολλαει καλα,καποιο λακο εχει η φαβα..Αλλα που θα παει θα σκασει η βομβα καποια στιγμη και θα μαθουμε..!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα συνεχιστεί η ανάπτυξη της Κίνας και θα συνεχίσει να ζητάει πρώτες ύλες και πετρέλαιο.

----------


## Michael

> Αν και δεν είναιο εύκολο να φορολογηθούν τα κέρδη της ναυτιλίας μια και η ναυτιλία είναι το παράδειγμα της παγκοσμιοποιημένης οικονομίας. Οι παραγωγικές μονάδες (πλοία) σε κάποιο φορολογικό παράδεισο (σημάια ευκαιρείας), αντλούνται κεφάλαια από διεθνέις αγορές (χρματιστήρια, ναυλαγορά) όπου φορολογούνται στην πηγή και όχι τα κέρδη. Μου φάινεται σαν προσπάθεια μεταφοράς της αυξημένης ρευστότητας στη ναυτιλία (λόγω της άυξησης των ναύλων) στην Ελλάδα. Αλλά ας πει κάποιος πιο ειδικός από μένα τη γνώμη του.


Bασικά οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία μπορεί να καταφέρει ελαχιστοποίηση της φορολογίας εξαλείφωντας το κέρδος της με την παρεμβολή μιας offshore εταιρίας με έδρα σε φορολογικό παράδεισο. Στην ναυτιλια πάντως η φορολογία γίνεται και με βάση την χωρητικότητα των πλοίων και ανεξαρτήτως κερδών ή ζημιών με ένα περίπου σταθερό ποσό κάθε χρόνο. Αυτό βέβαια για το κράτος δεν είναι καλό όταν υπάρχουν μεγάλα κέρδη, είναι καλό όμως όταν υπάρχουν ζημιές που διαφορετικά δεν θα έπαιρνε τίποτα. Βέβαια εφόσον οι εταιρείες δεν αλλάξουν ή κλείσουν την περίοδο των ζημιών...

----------


## Michael

Βασικά όσο κινδυνολογούν και επεμβαίνουν στην αγορά οι κυβερνήσεις τόσο αυξάνει η πιθανότητα για διεύρινση της κρίσης. Ας κλείσουν όσες τράπεζες είναι να κλέισουν και ας ανοίξουν ύστερα όσες θα έιναι να ανοίξουν ή να επεκταθούν όσες μπορέσουν. Μέχρι τώρα είχαμε θεοποιήσει σχεδόν την οικον0ομία της αγοράς. Τώρα τί άλλαξε; Αν κάποιοι αποδείχτικάν ανίκανοι να προβούν σε ορθολογικά βέλτιστη κατανομή των πόρων εμείς θα τους στηρίξουμε για να συνεχίσουν; Δηλάδή θα τους πούμε και μπράβο; Και όσοι τυχόν είχαν εφαρμόσει μια πιο συνετή στάση τώρα τους τιμωρούμε στην ουσία αφού δεν τους αφήνουμε να υπερισχύσουν του κρατικά επιδοτούμενου ανταγωνισμού;
Αν σταματήσουν να επεμβαίνουν οι κυβρνήσεις έχω την αίσθηση ότι μετά από ένα βάθεμα της κρίσης θα έχουμε σε κάνα χρόνο τα πρώτα σημάδια ανάκαμψης και στα δυο χρόνια σχετική ομαλοποίηση με τις όποιες απότομες διορθώσεις μπορέι να παρατηρηθούν. Στα τρια χρόνια θα τραγουδάμε και πάλι σαν τα στρουμφάκια, αν και βέβαια ο Δρακουμέλ πάντοτε καραδοκεί... :Wink: 
Για την ναυτιλια δεν αρκεί να παρατηρήσουμε την μείωση του προς μεταφορά φορτίου, αλλά και τις διαδρομές που αυτό πρέπει να μεταφερθεί διότι έτσι μπορεί να αυξάνωνται τα τονομίλια όχι λόγω αύξησης των τόνων άλλα λόγω αύξησης της απόστασης άρα και του χρόνου που απασχολείται ένα πλοίο.
Αν π.χ. η Κίνα δεν προμηθεύεται Α ύλες από Ινδία αλλά από Αυστραλία ή ακόμα περισσότερο από Αμερική τότε μπορεί να αυξανωνταί τα τονομίλια ακόμα και αν υπάρξει μια μικρή μείωση του προς μεταφορά όγκου.

----------


## Natsios

Όλοι περιμένανε μια κρίση στη ναυτιλία και πτώση των δεικών BIFEX σε καμία περίπτωση όμως δεν περίμεναν μια τέτοια κατακόρυφη κατρακύλα σε τόσο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Ο "τρελός" αριθμός των newbuilding orders  σε συνδιασμό με την μηδενική πώληση πλοίων (bulk carriers) για scrap τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια και τον ήδη υπάρχον dry στόλο έδειχνε οτι η εποχή όπου η προσφορά πλοίων θα ήταν μεγάλη σε σχέση με τη ζήτηση δεν θα αργούσε. Ιδιαίτερα μετά την πτώση στους ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης της Κίνας και τις νέες συμφωνίες για τις εισαγωγές της. 
Την όλη παραπάνω επερχόμενη κατάσταση ήρθε να συμπληρώση και η παγκόσμια οικονομική κρίση  η οποία ουσιαστικά είναι υπεύθυνη για τη κατακόρυφη πτώση και όχι τη σταδιακή όπως αναμενόταν. Λόγο της παγκόσμια οικονομικής κρίσης, πέρα των πτώσεων στα καταναλωτικά είδη, ειδαγωγές, εξαγωγές κτλ που πολύ σωστά προαναφέρθηκαν, τα προβληματα στις τράπεζες δεν επιτρέπουν το εμπόριο να κινηθεί ελεύθερα. Τα αναγκαία letter of credits για την διακινηση των φορτίων εκδίδοντε με δυσκολία πλέον από τις τράπεζες με αποτέλεσμα το εμπόριο να έχει παγώσει. Πολλά πλοία χωρίς φορτία! 
Η κατακόρυφη πτώση των ναύλων σε σημεία που πλέον ο ημερήσιος ναυλος δεν επαρκεί για τα ημερήσια λειτουργικά έξοδα του πλοίου ήταν αστραπιαία. Η σημερινή κατάσταση βρίσκει πολλές εισηγμένες στο Αμερικάνικο & Αγγλικό χρηματηστήριο εταιρίες να χάνουν κεφάλαια άνω των 1 δισ δολλαρίων, τις εταιρίες με μεγάλα newbuilding projects ή expansion projects να μην μπορουν να ανταπεξέλθουν στις απαιτήσεις των συμβολαίων τους μιας και οι τράπεζες διακόπτουν κάθε είδους χρηματοδότησης. Newbuilding orders καθώς και ήδη συμφωνημέμες αγοροπωλησίες πλοίων διακόπτονται/ακυρώνονται με οποιοδήποτε τίμημα προκυμένου να διασφαλιστεί το ρευστό που θα δαπανόταν για το σκοπό αυτό.
Κάποιος θα πει οτι είναι τυχερές οι εταιρείες που έχουν κλήσει καλά ναυλωσύμφωνα όταν η εποχή ήταν καλή και τα ναύλα ψηλά (μόλις πριν 5 μήνες σηλαδή). Ούτε αυτό συμβαίνει αφού οι ναυλωτές ζητούν επαναδιαπραγμάτευση ή πιέζουν τόσο πολύ παρακολουθώντας την κάθε κίνηση ετσι ώστε να βρεθεί πάτημα για ακύρωση του συμβολαίου (breach of c/p)
Υπάρχει όμως και η θετική πλευρά κατά την άποψή μου (και πολλών άλλων) . Κακά τα ψέματα όσο καλό και αν ήταν, τα ποσά των $235.000 daily hire  για cape ή $100.000 για panamax, η αξία των bulk carriers να κοντεύει να αγγίξει την αξία ενώς newbuilding cruise ship κτλ ήταν αξοπραγματικά! Νομίζω οτι ζήσαμε ιστορικές στιγμές και δεν θα ξαναδούμε τέτοια νούμερα. Αυτή λοιπόν η κρίση θα διορθώση πολλές καταστάσεις και θα αλλάξει πολλά δεδομένα. Οι τιμές θα επανέλθουν σε λογικά επίπεδα και ο αριθμός του στόλου τα επόμενα χρόνια θα αλλάξει (λόγο ακυρώσεων παραγγελιών, scrap κτλ) δημιουργώντας νέα δεδομένα. Το θέμα είναι ποιος θα μπορέσει να αντέξει τα δύσκολα χρόνια που έρχοντε και ποιος θα έχει μετρητό να προχωρήσει σε αγορές τωρα που θα αρχήσουν να σκοτώνουν όλοι.

----------


## Michael

> Όλοι περιμένανε μια κρίση στη ναυτιλία και πτώση των δεικών BIFEX σε καμία περίπτωση όμως δεν περίμεναν μια τέτοια κατακόρυφη κατρακύλα σε τόσο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα....
> 
> ....Την όλη παραπάνω επερχόμενη κατάσταση ήρθε να συμπληρώση και η παγκόσμια οικονομική κρίση η οποία ουσιαστικά είναι υπεύθυνη για τη κατακόρυφη πτώση και όχι τη σταδιακή όπως αναμενόταν.


Γιατί  περιμέναν η κρίση να είναι σταδιακή και όχι απότομη; Μα εξάλλου κρίση υπάρχει όταν ακριβώς έχουμε την απροσδόκητη ρήξη ενός συνεχούς και όχι όταν έχουμε την σταδιακή εξέλιξη (ανοδική ή καθοδική) ενός αναμενόμενα ομαλά μεταβλητού μεγέθους.





> Το θέμα είναι ποιος θα μπορέσει να αντέξει τα δύσκολα χρόνια που έρχοντε και ποιος θα έχει μετρητό να προχωρήσει σε αγορές τωρα που θα αρχήσουν να σκοτώνουν όλοι.


Εκτιμώ πως αρκετοί εφοπλιστες (εφοπλιστές και όχι ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες) και ιδιαίτερα Έλληνες που τόσο καιρό έδρατταν τα κέρδη από τα υψηλά ναύλα εφόσον δεν τα έχουν επενδύσει άλλου.

----------


## KOB

Καλημερα σε ολους, 
αν μου επιτρεπεται, να παραθεσω τη προσωπικη μου αποψη για το θεμα,  
Η κριση δε νομιζω να μη φαινοταν...απλα ηρθε πιο γρηγορα και με ασχημη πτωση. 
Ολα καλα και ολα ωραια με τη ναυτιλια τη τελευταια 5ετια, αλλα πλοιο 25ετιας να παιρνει περισσοτερα απο 60κ την ημερα για μεταφορα σιτηρων νομιζω ανηκει στη κατηγορια "star Trek" και απορω που μερικοι πιστευαν οτι θα συνεχιζε αυτη η ανοδος.
Το ασχημο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι και αυτα τα φανταστικα ναυλα, εμμεσα εμεις τα πληρωναμε αφου στην αλυσιδα απο τη παραγωγη μεχρι τη καταναλωση, κανεις δεν ειναι διατεθιμενος να χασει, εκτος του καταναλωτη που απλα του σερβιρουν μια Χ τιμη... που συμπεριλαμβανει εκτος απο τα υπερκερδη του καθε κρικου και το αυξημενο κοστος μεταφορας. 
στο θεμα μας, 
Πλοια επεφταν συνεχως στο νερο, τα παλαιοτερα αντι για σκραπ απλα αλλαζαν χερια σε εξωφρενικα νουμερα και τανκερς μετασκευαστηκαν σε ξηρου φορτιου. Ολα σ αυτη τη ζωη ειναι προσφορα και ζητηση ειτε δυστυχως ειτε ευτυχως. Το φαινομενο Κινα τελειωσε το στοιχημα των ολυμπιακων και πιστευω εχει καποια στοκ σε πρωτες υλες που σαφεστατα δεν ειναι για παντα, αλλα ικανα να κλονισουν ενα ολοκληρο Ναυτιλιακο κοσμο που ειχε επενδυσει σ αυτο το trade.
Απ την αλλη μερια, εσκασαν τοσα πολλα στην "Οξω απο εδω Ηπειρο" (λεγε με USA).. μια η αρνηση των δανειων, μια το οτι δε δινονται πια ευκολα letters of credit, εχει σαν αποτελεσμα τη μειωση των αγοροπωλησεων...και συνεπεια των μεταφορων. 
Περισσοτερο, με το πανικο που εχει επελθει, και με τα νουμερα που εβλεπα τις προηγουμενες εβδομαδες, ο Χ ναυλωτης προτιμουσε να περιμενει να ναυλωσει σε 10 μερες παρα σημερα...γιατι πολυ απλα, καλυτερα να ναυλωσει με 4 μεθαυριο παρα με 10 σημερα.... Παντως ειλικρινα ο πανικος απο το Σεπτεμβριο και μετα, θυμιζε πανικο σε σκαλες.......αντι να κατεβαινεις σιγα σιγα...κατεβαινες τρεχοντας...Λογικο το τοσο αποτομο κατεβασμα να σε Γκρεμοτσακισει....  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
Θα συμφωνησω με τον Michael, ομως η γλυκα του 60+ την ημερα οσα και να εχεις μαζεψει δε φευγει..Δυστυχως περασαμε σε επιπεδα απληστιας! Ομως αυτη ειναι η καλη πλευρα γιατι υπαρχει το ρευστο για την επιβιωση. 
Απο την αλλη πλευρα αν σκεφτουμε τι επενδυσεις εγιναν, και με τι πλανα βαση των FFAs
πολυ φοβαμαι οτι αν συνεχιστει αυτο για αρκετο καιρο, θα εχουμε κλαμματα στη πολη του πειραια.. 
Ενα συγνωμη για το μακροσκελες του ποστ, αλλα αισθανθηκα την αναγκη να τα πω  
Φιλικα
Κωνσταντινος

----------


## Asterias

Συμφωνόντας με κάποια από τα παραπάνω. Η προσωπική μου άποψη αναφέρεται στα εξής σημεία:

1) Δεν θεωρώ πως μιλάμε για κρίση στο ΣΥΝΟΛΟ του Ναυτιλιακού χώρου, αλλά για ύφεση.

2)Όπως αναφέρει και κάποιος φίλος παραπάνω, υπάρχει χρήμα στη Ναυτιλία και όποιος το χειριστεί έξυπνα θα κερδίσει αρκετά.

Το δικό μου συμέρασμα πέραν της πληροφόρησης που όλοι δεχόμαστε είναι,
ότι δεν μιλάμε για Κρίση άλλα για σημαντική ύφεση η οποία, λόγω του χρήματος που υπάρχει στη Ναυτιλία αναγάγεται σε Μεγάλη Ευκαιρία.

----------


## Natsios

> Γιατί  περιμέναν η κρίση να είναι σταδιακή και όχι απότομη; Μα εξάλλου κρίση υπάρχει όταν ακριβώς έχουμε την απροσδόκητη ρήξη ενός συνεχούς και όχι όταν έχουμε την σταδιακή εξέλιξη (ανοδική ή καθοδική) ενός αναμενόμενα ομαλά μεταβλητού μεγέθους.
> 
> 
> 
> Εκτιμώ πως αρκετοί εφοπλιστες (εφοπλιστές και όχι ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες) και ιδιαίτερα Έλληνες που τόσο καιρό έδρατταν τα κέρδη από τα υψηλά ναύλα εφόσον δεν τα έχουν επενδύσει άλλου.


Φίλε Michael, όπως ανέφερα στο αρχικό μου post λόγο του τεράστιου αριθμού των νέων πλοίων που θα έπεφταν από τα ναυπηγεία ( οι παραγγελίες πλησίαζαν των αριθμό του ήδη υπάρχων παγκόσμιου στόλου) σε σημεία που ακόμα και tankers μετατρέπονταν σε bulkers, όπως πολύ σωστά συμπλήρωσε ο φίλος KOB, η προσφορά των πλοίων θα γινόταν πολύ μεγάλη με αποτέλεσμα ο BIFEX να πέφτει σιγά σιγά, όσο τα πλοία θα παραδίδονταν από τα ναυπηγεία και να φτάσει σε πολύ χαμηλά επίπεδα (επίπεδα κρίσης). Αυτό όμως έγινε πολύ σύντομα λόγο της οικονομικής κρίσης και τα προβλήματα που δημιουργήθηκαν στο εμπόριο (letter of credits κτλ). Σκέψου οτι ο ημερήσιος ναύλος για ένα Cape του 2004 το Μάιο ήταν $230.000 ενώ σήμερα (μόλις 6 μήνες μετά) είναι $6.000
θα συμφωνήσω ότι τα έσοδα των προηγούμενων χρόνων ήταν τεράστια και έχει μαζευτεί πολύ χρήμα. Μην ξεχνάς όμως οτι πολύ αγόρασαν πλοία όταν οι τιμές ήταν πολύ πάνω από την πραγματική τους αξία ενώ η σημερινή τους αξία είναι πολύ κάτω από την πραγματική. Το scrap value επίσης έχει μειωθεί πάρα πολύ και δεν συμφέρει πλέον να το δώσεις για scrap. Απλά περιμένουν μια άνοδο να βγουν τα σπασμένα.
Αυτή τη στιγμή πολλές εταιρείες έχουν μεγάλο μέρος του στόλου τους idle (να κάθετε δηλαδη). Τα ημερήσια λειτουργικά έξοδα του idle στόλου είναι πολύ υψηλά σε σχέσει με παλιότερα αφού στις καλές περιόδους δόθηκαν κάποια λεφτά παραπάνω ( σε μισθούς, επιπλέον προσωπικό πλοίου και ξηράς, υψηλά ασφάλιστρα λόγο υψηλών αξιών πλοίων, πολύ καλύτερη τροφοδοσία κτλ). Αυτά μάλλον θα αλλάξουν για να στηριχθ οικονομικά η παραμονή των πλοίων στην εταιρία. Αρχίζουν να κυκλοφορούν στις εταιρείες έγγραφα και διαδικασίες για παροπλισμό πλοίων κτλ. Το μέλλον θα δείξει. Πολλά απο τα μετρητά που μαζεύτηκαν λοιπόν θα δαπανηθούν για τη συντήρηση του ήδη υπάρχων στόλου της εταιρείας ο οποίος παραμένει με καθημερινές ζημιές αφού ναύλοι γιοκ!

----------


## Michael

Η κρίση ή ύφεση στην ναυτιλία ΄νομίζω πως προήλθε έμμεσα από την χρηματοπιστωτική κρίση. Διότι λόγο της χρηματοπιστωτικής επήλθε μια ύφεση της παγκόσμιας παραγωγής και επομένως και των αναγκών της δια θαλάσσης μεταφοράς. Όμως η χρηματοπιστωτική κρίση είχε δώσει σημάδια πριν την ελευσή της. Δεν ήρθες τόσο απότομα. Απλά κάποιοι δεν ήθελαν να τα δουν και να τα παραδεχτούν και να λάβουν μέτρα που έχουν και ένα πολιτικό κόστος. Δεν μπορεί π.χ. ο όγκος των συναλαγών της μη πραγματικής οικονομίας να είναι μεγαλύτερος αυτού της πραγματικής και να μην αντιλαμβάνεται κανέις ότι πάμε φούσκα που θα σπάσει.

----------


## Natsios

Είναι κοινός τόπος ότι όλες οι εισηγμένες ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες αντιμετωπίζουν κάποια προβλήματα άλλες μεγαλύτερα κι άλλες μικρότερα ανάλογα με την έκθεσή τους στις παραγγελίες των νεόκτιστων πλοίων και το ύψος των δανειακών τους υποχρεώσεων. 
Κοινό σημείο είναι η προσπάθεια αναδιάρθρωσης των δανείων των εταιρειών προκειμένου να ανταπεξέλθουν τόσο στην αδυναμία κάλυψης των δανειακών τους υποχρεώσεων όσο και να προχωρήσουν στην αναστολή τήρησης όρων της δανειακής σύμβασής που δεν τηρούνται εξαιτίας της πτώσης των ναύλων και των αξιών των πλοίων.
Παρά την έλλειψη ρευστότητας των τραπεζών η οποία αποτελεί τροχοπέδη για νέες χρηματοδοτήσεις βλέπουμε ότι κάποιες από τις εισηγμένες εταιρείες κατάφεραν να υπογράψουν νέες δανειακές συμβάσεις για την κάλυψη των κεφαλαιακών τους αναγκών στα υπό παραγγελία πλοία τους.

Όμως η απροθυμία των τραπεζών για νέες χρηματοδοτήσεις της ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας, αυξάνεται μέσα στο 2009.

Υπολογίζεται πως οι μισές προγραμματισμένες επεκτάσεις αλλά και εξαγορές ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών ακυρώθηκαν ή θα ακυρωθούν ενώ στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων θα αναβληθούν προσωρινά, λόγω της πιστωτικής κρίσης και της κατακόρυφης μείωσης των αξιών των πλοίων.

Μεγάλες τράπεζες με ιστορία στο Shipping Finance κλείνουν τις πόρτες τους στο οποιοδήποτε νέο χρηματοδοτικό αίτημα. Οι τράπεζες θέλουν να κάνουν νέες δουλειές και να επενδύσουν, αλλά τώρα το κάνουν με μεγάλη προσοχή, και ανοίγουν τις πόρτες τους μόνο σε μεγάλους και παραδοσιακούς πελάτες τους. Οι νέοι παίκτες στον χώρο είναι αυτοί που θα επηρεαστούν περισσότερο από την κρίση και θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρουν τραπεζικά δάνεια για την επέκταση των εταιρειών τους.

Με τις αξίες των bulk carriers να έχουν μειωθεί κατά 70%, και το 1/3 των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών να τρέχουν χαμηλότερα του Brake Even-Point, οι τράπεζες είναι απρόθυμες για νέες χρηματοδοτήσεις , μια και ο κύριως σκοπός τους είναι η προσπάθεια επανάκτησης των ήδη χορηγηθέντων δανείων. 

Πάντως πολλές ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες αναμένεται να προχωρήσουν σε δεύτερο γύρο αναδιάρθρωσης των δανείων τους. Παράλληλα, μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες λήγουν οι πρώτες συμφωνίες αναδιάρθρωσης δανείων που είχαν συμφωνηθεί με τις τράπεζες μετά την αρχή της παγκόσμιας οικονομικής κρίσης. 

Οι αναδιαρθρώσεις που συμφωνήθηκαν αρχικά ήταν διάρκειας από έξι μήνες έως έναν χρόνο.

Πηγη: marinews.gr

----------


## Asterias

*Απέκτησε επτά νεότευκτα πλοία μέσα στην κρίση η Navios*

Νεότευκτα πλοία που δεν παρέλαβαν από τα ναυπηγεία οι αρχικοί ιδιοκτήτες τους, συνεχίζει να αγοράζει η Navios Maritime Holding.

Η κρίση που έπληξε τη ναυτιλία υποχρέωσε πολλές ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες να ακυρώσουν τις παραγγελίες τους, με αποτέλεσμα τα ναυπηγεία να αναζητούν νέους αγοραστές, μεταξύ των οποίων φαίνεται να περιλαμβάνεται και η Navios Maritime Holding. 

Η εταιρεία της κ. Αγγελικής Φράγκου αξιοποιώντας τη ρευστότητά της καθώς και σύγχρονα χρηματοδοτικά εργαλεία, όπως τις μετατρέψιμες προνομιούχες μετοχές, έχει προχωρήσει ήδη σε αγορές έξι πλοίων που «εγκαταλείφθηκαν» από τους προηγούμενους ιδιοκτήτες τους, ενώ χθες ανακοίνωσε ότι απέκτησε ένα ακόμη. 

Πρόκειται για το Navios Celestial, ένα πλοίο τύπου Ultra Handymax, χωρητικότητας 58.084 dwt που ναυπηγείται σε γιαπωνέζικο ναυπηγείο και είχε παραγγελθεί από άλλη εταιρεία, η οποία υπαναχώρησε.

Η ονομαστική τιμή αγοράς του πλοίου είναι 36,2 εκατ. δολ. και χρηματοδοτήθηκε με 31,2 εκατ. δολ. με μετρητά, και 5 εκατ. δολ. από μετατρέψιμες προνομιούχες μετοχές. Κατά συνέπεια, η πραγματική τιμή αγοράς του πλοίου ήταν 33,5 εκατομμύρια δολάρια, σημείωσε η εταιρεία λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι η τιμή μετατροπής των προνομιούχων μετοχών είναι 10 δολ./μετοχή.

Η πρόεδρος και διευθύνουσα σύμβουλος της Navios Holding, Αγγελική Φράγκου, εξέφρασε την ικανοποίησή της για τη νέα αγορά και τόνισε τη σημασία των καινοτόμων μορφών χρηματοδότησης που αξιοποιεί η εταιρεία.

Το Navios Celestial αρχικά θα απασχοληθεί στην spot αγορά ενώ στη συνέχεια θα επιδιωχθεί η χρονοναύλωσή του. Με τη νέα αγορά η Navios διαχειρίζεται ένα στόλο από 60 πλοία συνολικής χωρητικότητας 6,4 εκατ. dwt εκ των οποίων τα 33 είναι ιδιόκτητα ενώ τα υπόλοιπα 27 υπό καθεστώς ναύλωσης μακράς διάρκειας. 

Από τα 60 πλοία τα 21 είναι υπό ναυπήγηση και αναμένεται να παραλαμβάνονται σταδιακά μέχρι το τέλος του 2013. 
Το Navios Celestial είναι το έβδομο πλοίο που αποκτά το τελευταίο διάστημα η Navios Holding αξιοποιώντας την κρίση και τις ακυρώσεις παραγγελιών από άλλες εταιρείες. 

Τον προηγούμενο μήνα απέκτησε δυο πλοία τύπου capesize, αντί 141,5 εκατ. δολ., ενώ τον Ιούνιο αγόρασε άλλα τέσσερα capes συνολικής αξίας 324,5 εκατ. δολ. Οι πλοιοκτήτριες των τριών από τα τέσσερα πλοία ήταν εταιρείες που είχαν περάσει στον έλεγχο της Commerzbank A.G.

*ΛΑΜΠΡΟΣ ΚΑΡΑΓΕΩΡΓΟΣ* 

ΠΗΓΗ: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...25/1719566.htm

----------


## Natsios

> *Απέκτησε επτά νεότευκτα πλοία μέσα στην κρίση η Navios*
> 
> Νεότευκτα πλοία που δεν παρέλαβαν από τα ναυπηγεία οι αρχικοί ιδιοκτήτες τους, συνεχίζει να αγοράζει η Navios Maritime Holding.
> 
> Η κρίση που έπληξε τη ναυτιλία υποχρέωσε πολλές ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες να ακυρώσουν τις παραγγελίες τους, με αποτέλεσμα τα ναυπηγεία να αναζητούν νέους αγοραστές, μεταξύ των οποίων φαίνεται να περιλαμβάνεται και η Navios Maritime Holding. 
> 
> Η εταιρεία της κ. Αγγελικής Φράγκου αξιοποιώντας τη ρευστότητά της καθώς και σύγχρονα χρηματοδοτικά εργαλεία, όπως τις μετατρέψιμες προνομιούχες μετοχές, έχει προχωρήσει ήδη σε αγορές έξι πλοίων που «εγκαταλείφθηκαν» από τους προηγούμενους ιδιοκτήτες τους, ενώ χθες ανακοίνωσε ότι απέκτησε ένα ακόμη. 
> 
> Πρόκειται για το Navios Celestial, ένα πλοίο τύπου Ultra Handymax, χωρητικότητας 58.084 dwt που ναυπηγείται σε γιαπωνέζικο ναυπηγείο και είχε παραγγελθεί από άλλη εταιρεία, η οποία υπαναχώρησε.
> ...



Αυτη ειναι η καλη πλευρα της κρισης που λιγοι ειδαν απο την αρχη αλλα και λιγοι μπορουν να εκμεταλευτουν. Αρκει να υπαρχει ρευστοτητα (cash-μετρητο).

----------


## Asterias

Όχι μόνο cash και σύγχρονα χρηματοδοτικά εργαλεία όπως αναφέρει το άρθρο.

----------


## citcoc

πως πιστευετε πως μπορει να βοηθησει η ελληνικη ναυτιλια ωστε να μην πτωχευσει η ελληνικη οικονομια

----------


## chriskoud

ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΩΝ ΘΕΣΕΩΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΡΕΥΣΤΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΡΕΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ

ΤΩΡΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΠΕΡΙ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΟΥΣΙΑ.....
ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ

----------

